# Wired2Fish - Batson Custom Rainshadow Rod Giveaway



## fender66 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Another GREAT Giveaway from our friends and TinBoats Sponsor, Wired2Fish!*

If you have ever had a custom rod you know there is something very special about them. They just feel different and most have a look and a touch that puts them in a class by themselves. From the rod blank, to the guides to the reel seat and handle they have a blended feel that makes them an extension of your arms and hands. We want you to feel that difference. 

Batson Enterprises has put together two rods built on the Rainshadow RX6 MB843 blank and combined them with an ALPS TexTouch reel seat and ALPS MXN guides. This is a perfect meat and potatoes rod that is great for jigs, worms, and even a Carolina Rig. It's 7-foot long and has a line rating of 10-17 pound test. Its lure rated for 1/4 to 3/4 ounce baits and all of the components can be viewed on BatsonEnterprises.com. 

This giveaway ends March 27, 2018. 2 winners. Good luck!

https://scout.com/outdoors/bass-fishing/Article/Batson-Custom-Rainshadow-Rod-Giveaway-116067613?

You may enter once per day per email address.


----------



## Jim (Mar 13, 2018)

Wow very nice! I'm in. \/


----------



## shaggist (Mar 13, 2018)

Plz put my name in the pot also.


----------



## ksnfme (Mar 15, 2018)

Nice rod! I'm in too!


----------



## Jim (Mar 18, 2018)

Bumping this, I really want a TinBoats member to win this rod!


----------



## fender66 (Mar 19, 2018)

Jim said:


> Bumping this, I really want a TinBoats member to win this rod!



In it to win it!


----------

